# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hgh anavar Awasome...

## icepick27

I have been doing hgh for a while now 5ius ED,sincec last may and it worked great but about 2weeks ago I picked up anavr and I plan on doing a six week cycle of it at 70mgs a day.and iam showing killer results already strength went of and my whole body is leaning out already .just thought I should post this info cause this is a good cuttting stack .

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

a high dosage of var has similar cutting/hardening effects to tren IMO. 

I love var @ 100mg ED. That's my sweet spot. 

But thanks for the update bro! Good luck w/ the rest of your cycle.

----------


## ScotchGuard

Awesome, thanks for the info

----------


## peteroy01

You taking anything else with it and how long have u been on anavar (or others)?

----------


## icepick27

This is my cycle back since mid summer so I choose anavar cause its light and works great. I stayed on growth the whole time tho and present .its my second. Week of the var .is 70mgs a big differnce from 100mgs

----------


## ScotchGuard

icepick, what's your anavar dosage?

----------


## Someguy123

> icepick, what's your anavar dosage?



looks like he said a couple times its 70mg/day. 

way to go icepick. looks like exactly what ill be doing this summer. 6months of HGH, ending it with 7 weeks of Var. cant wait to see what happens.

----------


## ScotchGuard

LOL, thanks. Been using HGH for a year. My mind's sharp as a tack. Don't miss a thing. LOL

----------


## icepick27

yea 70mgs ed .and 5ius ed of the growth .i wondering if i should bump it up to 6ius or stay at 5ius ?? anythoughts anyone ?...o and by the way my stamia and strength are realy doing well i was able to hit 365lbs on flat bench 6 times at the end of a circuit

----------


## icepick27

after i finsh the var cycle iam going to pct ,then give my body rest for a little bit still stay on growth prob,but maybe start a bulking cycle in the beging of the summer dont know yet ??

----------


## AndriodLee

I'm not trying to sound rude, but aren't you supposed to a run an oil based testosterone along side anavar ?

----------


## ScotchGuard

Between 5iu/ed and 6iu/ed I don't think you're going to notice a big change. I'd say stay at 5iu/ed. I'm resting from my last cycle but I'm trying to decide if I should do a Anavar cycle or Test Prop cycle next. Good going. Thanks for your posts.

----------


## Someguy123

> I'm not trying to sound rude, but aren't you supposed to a run an oil based testosterone along side anavar?


(facepalm) nope. of course you can, if you so desire. but nothing wrong with an anavar only cycle.

----------


## fizler

So I am looking at running something similar to your cycle OP. I am on TRT so I would have test e or c at 300mg/week. I'm not trying to have super high levels of test as I get checked often.

I would take 80mg var ED
Never used HGH but I'd start with 2ius and work up to 5ius assuming the sides are nill. 

So can you tell me what you were as far as body fat goes and maybe weight before and after?

----------


## icepick27

Before I was 5"11 240lbs big but high body fat iam not postive on what it was but if I had to guss it would be like atleast 20% now iam 205 and 9% and hgh did most of the cutting I started out with 5ius and never looked back ,sides were barely exsisting ,a little numbness in my fingers that's it.hgh IMO is the best cutter

----------


## ScotchGuard

I like HGH as a cutter. When I'm on 5iu/ed + diet I cut up well.

----------


## AndriodLee

> I have been doing hgh for a while now 5ius ED,sincec last may and it worked great but about 2weeks ago I picked up anavr and I plan on doing a six week cycle of it at 70mgs a day.and iam showing killer results already strength went of and my whole body is leaning out already .just thought I should post this info cause this is a good cuttting stack .


Noticing any signs of a decreases Libido yet??? Dose the HGH help you out in that department?

----------


## russiandave

Awesome results bro. I am on my second week of 5iu hgh. I hope my results are similar to yours. I know this will sound noobish but is anavar an oral or IM type deal. 

Is there a thread about it?

Regardless, keep us posted on your upcoming gains etc

----------


## alpmaster

HGH and Var... you got some nice side cash  :Smilie:

----------


## russiandave

Oh shit Icepick, I live pretty close to you. I have no idea how you find parking in south philly lmao. Its crazy down there. Small world man. 

I read up on anavar , high doses can cause balls to shrink. Did you notice any sides?

Is there a post cycle stack that you have to take to come off of the anavar?

----------


## sdc

I have done anavar only before. Had pretty decent results. A little crash when I came off, but nothing like coming off Test. Thinking of doing it this summer with hgh that I'm currently on.
ICEPICK27 what did you do for pct on your anavar only stack???? how did it work out for you. I did nolva 20mgs for 20 days when I came off.

----------


## icepick27

At the end of the month it will be 4 weeks with my anavar hgh , cycl.it was just a hgh run but jan 1st I added the anavar e at 70mgs a day. 2 more weeks to go ,and iam exstemely happy with it my stregth is still climbing and iam definlitly seeing more definition iam more then pleased. I suggest it to anyone who wants to anyone looking to lean out. Next is a little break then the bulking begins ,

----------


## russiandave

How were your results with strictly HGH before you stacked the anavar ? Were you leaning out already or putting on lean mass.

----------


## *Thiago*

How do you divide the 5iu ? Any specific timing ?

----------


## russiandave

> How do you divide the 5iu ? Any specific timing ?


Im not sure how he does it, but for my five iu a day. I take 2.5 when I wake and then another 2.5 about 3-5 hours later.

----------


## icepick27

> How were your results with strictly HGH before you stacked the anavar? Were you leaning out already or putting on lean mass.



Great not alot of mass but i really leaned out .i take 5ius every morning at the same time around 7:00 EVERYDAY

----------


## icepick27

> I have done anavar only before. Had pretty decent results. A little crash when I came off, but nothing like coming off Test. Thinking of doing it this summer with hgh that I'm currently on.
> ICEPICK27 what did you do for pct on your anavar only stack???? how did it work out for you. I did nolva 20mgs for 20 days when I came off.



As of right now i have my hands on some arimadex , iam getting clomeds ,i heard the adex works well for pct.does anyone have any imput on the arimadex??

----------


## njviking

so anavar is def. more expensive than winny. is that because its better or b/c its better/easier on your system??

sorry if dumb question but just learning about gear. reading as much as i can on here.

----------


## Hazard

> As of right now i have my hands on some arimadex , iam getting clomeds ,i heard the adex works well for pct.does anyone have any imput on the arimadex??


Nolvadex is one of the better choices for PCT..... run something like this.....

Nolva 40,40,20,20
Clomid 100,50,50,50

If you ran anavar by itself then that may be a tad overkill......

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> so anavar is def. more expensive than winny. is that because its better or b/c its better/easier on your system??
> 
> sorry if dumb question but just learning about gear. reading as much as i can on here.


It's not more expensive because its better or less harsh..... it's just the compound. Some compounds are easier to come by..... some are harder..... 

~Haz~

----------


## russiandave

> Great not alot of mass but i really leaned out .i take 5ius every morning at the same time around 7:00 EVERYDAY


I also take 5ius ed. But I split it into to injections. Any reason why you keep it to one pin?

----------


## icepick27

> I also take 5ius ed. But I split it into to injections. Any reason why you keep it to one pin?


That's how it was exsplained to me ,but IMO it all Boils down to preference. Now is there any reason you split them up ? I mean ill split it up if there is a good reason to but it still worked out pretty good in one pin

----------


## JinNtonic

Damn I need to try some HGH...

----------


## Hazard

I got tired of all the "take it in one injection" and "Split the dosage" and "Take it all PWO" talk...... So I upped it to 8iu's and do 4iu's in the morning and 4iu's PWO  :LOL:  - Can't really lose out now I guess.....

~Haz~

----------


## russiandave

> That's how it was exsplained to me ,but IMO it all Boils down to preference. Now is there any reason you split them up ? I mean ill split it up if there is a good reason to but it still worked out pretty good in one pin


There appears to be people who believe splitting it up recreates the bodys natural pulses and others who believe its fine to pin a dose that size in one shot.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=418044

This is a thread I made about it on this forum, asking why split it up.

So far gear believes that at 5iu it wont make a huge difference if we dont split it up. Im waiting for others to chime in as well.

I am newer to hgh than you so I am sort of following yours and others lead.

----------


## AndriodLee

> Damn I need to try some HGH...


no lie

----------


## russiandave

I am thinking about stacking anavar and test cyp with my hgh.

Im hoping the test makes a difference opposed to me just doing anavar and hgh.

im thinking 60mgs of anavar
5iu of hgh 5/2 
500 test split into two 250 shots

should be a fun first aas cycle

----------


## russiandave

and hey i had a question icepick

a lot of people say that oral only will drop natty test production

did you feel any sides of low test while doing the hgh var cycle?

----------


## Riplc001

about to start running HGH 4iu then hit anavar 50mg after 2-3 months of hgh. Both seem to allow you to keep your results for years. I figure gh will give my body new muscle cells and chondrocyte cells. Then i can harden and shred the new fibers after with var. Will var slow the or inhibit gh in anyway. What should i run for a diet? said type 2 Diabetes is possible with gh? when should i start the var for optimal results? Tons questions but is seems like youve done ur hw, its working, and know what your talking about.

----------


## yannick35

30mg anavar and 2IU HGH for me. Works great

----------


## Miguel2013

Been on HGH for 2 months at 5ius a day and i just started anavar ... i plan to run VAR for 6 weeks and continue with the GH up to 8 months. Honestly i wont to testE ever again that shit made me break out with acne like crazy plus i like the lean look better... VAR and GH is definitely the way to go

----------


## Hoplite

Love Anavar . Personally I think 70mg is the sweet spot. I have taken 100mg before and didn't notice any big difference. Plus HGH and Test Im on for life so that is a given.

----------


## Othello

> Love Anavar. Personally I think 70mg is the sweet spot. I have taken 100mg before and didn't notice any big difference. Plus HGH and Test Im on for life so that is a given.


Did u notice any losses when stopping var?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum

----------


## Hoplite

> Did u notice any losses when stopping var?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Steroid Forum


no not really. the pumps in the gym are incredible.

----------


## unixpro

Sounds very expensive, also I think it has to be a specific lab, diff ugls run var at diff dosages even if they advertise that its x mg.

----------

